# رخااااااااااااااااامه



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

* ما تسأل واحد وتقلو اقول ولا مقولش ..يقلك قول ..قله قول وطعميه



* لما تسأل واحد وتقله صح ولا غلط ..يقلك صح ..قله صح النوم



* لما تسأل واحد وتقله الكلام دا حصل ..قالك حصل ..قله حصل وطحينه



* لما واحد يقلك انا جيت نورت البيت قله ..لا دا نور السطوح



* لما تسأل واحد وتقله دا احلى ولا دا ..وقالك سيان ..قله سيانى بتوجعنى انا لازم اروح لدكتور السيان



* لما واحد يقلك صباح الخير ..قله صباااااااح اللى بتغنى؟؟؟ ولا صباااح الدين الايوبى 



* لما تلاقى واحد لابس شيك كده او عامل حاجه حلو ..قله ايه الحلاوه ديه حلاوتك ديه ولا حلاوه الرشيدى الميزان



* لما تلاقى واحد شكله حلو ..قله جمالك دا ولا جمال الدين الافغانى



* لما واحد يقلك ان بيعمل حاجه ومش راضيه تتعمل ..قله ما انت فقر اه فقر وقطه 



* لما واحد يقلك طز فى اي حد ..قله طز بلبن 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






​


----------



## شميران (31 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة ياروزي
ولو واحد قلك هاي قولي (هاي ولا عصير )ههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك ياوردة


----------



## بايبل333 (31 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة جدا جدا جدا الرخامة *


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

شميران قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة ياروزي
> ولو واحد قلك هاي قولي (هاي ولا عصير )ههههههههههه
> 
> تسلم ايدك ياوردة




ههههههه تسلمي حبيبتي

نورتي الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوة جدا جدا جدا الرخامة *




ههههههههههه

ميرسي جدا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## النهيسى (31 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههه
روعه جداااا
شكرا أختى روزى


----------



## مرمر . مارو (31 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههه 
حلوه اوي الرخامه دي

تسلم ايدك يا روزي​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## Thunder Coptic (31 مارس 2011)

رخامة رخامة يعنى تسلمى على الموضوع​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

شكرا ليك يا استاذي نورت


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

نورتي يامرمر ياقمر


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

شكرا ليك ياحبيب يسوع


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

نورت يا شايمس ربنا يعوضك


----------



## marcelino (31 مارس 2011)

*يخرب بيتك رخاااااامتك
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (31 مارس 2011)

* لما واحد يقلك انا جيت نورت البيت قله ..لا دا نور السطوح

جامدة اووووي ده هههههههههههههه
تسلمي يا قمر ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (31 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوووي
مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## انريكي (31 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه

رخامة حلوه اوي

شكرا روزي


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 مارس 2011)

*هههههههه رخامة حلوة اوى
انا اعملها ف الناس حلو
بس فى لا وحشششة
ميرسى لك ياحبى
*​


----------



## magedrn (1 أبريل 2011)

رخااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامة


----------



## روزي86 (1 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يخرب بيتك رخاااااامتك
> *​




هههههههههه

نورت يا مارسلينو


----------



## روزي86 (1 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * لما واحد يقلك انا جيت نورت البيت قله ..لا دا نور السطوح
> 
> جامدة اووووي ده هههههههههههههه
> تسلمي يا قمر ​




هههههههههههه

نورتي يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (1 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوووي
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر​



نورتي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (1 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> رخامة حلوه اوي
> 
> شكرا روزي




شكرا ليك يا انريكي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (1 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههه رخامة حلوة اوى
> انا اعملها ف الناس حلو
> بس فى لا وحشششة
> ميرسى لك ياحبى
> *​





هههههههههه

جربي وقوليلي يا حبي

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (1 أبريل 2011)

magedrn قال:


> رخااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامة




هههههههههههههه

مين زعلك يا ماجد ههههههههههه

نورت يا باشا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2011)

*رخميين قووي 

يارخمه​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههه

انا روزي

نورت الموضوع


----------



## bob (2 أبريل 2011)

*روزي ما انصحكيش تنزلي موضوع تاني هههههههه
*


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *روزي ما انصحكيش تنزلي موضوع تاني هههههههه*


 

ههههههههههه نحم نحم

ليش بقي يا حج بوب

قول بسرعه لضرب بالنار ههههههههه:t32:


----------



## bob (2 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه نحم نحم
> 
> ليش بقي يا حج بوب
> 
> قول بسرعه لضرب بالنار ههههههههه:t32:


*هههههههههههههههه رخااااااااااااااااااامة:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
*


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه رخااااااااااااااااااامة:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


 

ههههههههههه

عليا الطلاج خمنت كده

طب روح يابني ربي عيالك احسن افجرك بدري هههههههههه:t32:​


----------



## bob (2 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> عليا الطلاج خمنت كده
> 
> طب روح يابني ربي عيالك احسن افجرك بدري هههههههههه:t32:​


*ههههههههههههههه يعني رخمتي علي المنتدي كله 
و عايزه تفجريني علشان رخمت عليكي و لسه في من ده كتيرررررر*


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه يعني رخمتي علي المنتدي كله *
> *و عايزه تفجريني علشان رخمت عليكي و لسه في من ده كتيرررررر*


 

ههههههههههه

ما بلاش انت يا بوب

هتندم يا دميل هههههههههههه:spor2:​


----------



## john2 (2 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه
حلوة ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

ميرسي خالص ياجون نورت


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (26 مايو 2011)

*جميله اوى ياروزى بس انا عايزه اسالك سؤال ياريت تجاوبى بصراحه عندك كم سنه؟؟؟؟*


----------



## grges monir (26 مايو 2011)

*دى غتاتة ولا رخامة مش عارف ههههه
فية نكتة قال يعنى بتوضح الفرق بين الاتنين
واحد بيقول لصاحبة تعرف الفرق بين الرخامة والغتاتة اية قالو لا قالوا خلاص هاوريك
مسك التليفون واتصل باى نمرة وقال لصاحبة قول اىاسم مثلا  روزى موجودة ههههه
راح اتصل وقال كدة طبعا اللى بيرد يقولوا مفيش حد بالاسم دة
قالة اعمل كدة كذا مرة لحد مزهق اللى بيرد وقعد يشتم فية ههههه
قالوا دى بقى الرخامة شوف بقى الغتاتة
مسك التليفون واتصل بنفس النمرة راحل اللى بيرد قالوا  نعم مين
قالوا انا روزى حد اتصل بيا هههه هى دى الغتاتة ههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2011)

ميراى البرنسيسه قال:


> *جميله اوى ياروزى بس انا عايزه اسالك سؤال ياريت تجاوبى بصراحه عندك كم سنه؟؟؟؟*





ميرسي ليكي يا ميرايع علي مرورك

وهبقي ابعتلك انا عندي كلام سنة واكيد بصراحة


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *دى غتاتة ولا رخامة مش عارف ههههه
> فية نكتة قال يعنى بتوضح الفرق بين الاتنين
> واحد بيقول لصاحبة تعرف الفرق بين الرخامة والغتاتة اية قالو لا قالوا خلاص هاوريك
> مسك التليفون واتصل باى نمرة وقال لصاحبة قول اىاسم مثلا  روزى موجودة ههههه
> ...




ههههههههههه حد جاب اسمي هههههههههه

ميرسي ليك يا جرجس

نورتني


----------



## tonyturboman (27 مايو 2011)

ده كورس رخامة مجانا
شكرا لك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مايو 2011)

*هي رخامه فعلا !!!

ميرسي يا رخامه 
اقصد ميرسي يا نصه 

*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2011)

tonyturboman قال:


> ده كورس رخامة مجانا
> شكرا لك




ههههههههههه ميرسي يا توني


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *هي رخامه فعلا !!!
> 
> ميرسي يا رخامه
> اقصد ميرسي يا نصه
> ...




ههههههههههه ميرسي ليك يا عياد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ميرسي ليك يا عياد


*العفش :t33:
*​


----------

